# [S] Memory Card für C7-633 DP



## PeterEF (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

spät (zu spät ?) soll jetzt die Nachrüstung einer C7-Steuerung mit einer
Speicherkarte erfolgen. Problem: mehr als 512kB verkraftet das Gerät ja wohl nicht.

Hat also vielleicht noch jemand sowas rumliegen oder kennt eine Bezugsquelle
oder weiß ob evt. Compact-Flash mit Adapter einsetzbar sind - dann bitte melden.

Danke!


----------



## b1k86-DL (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Peter,

wir haben für diese SPPsen MMC Cards in versch. Größen.

für die CPUs 312C/313C/314C, CPUs 312 bis 317 (neue Bauform), IM 151 und C7-613/635/63

Hier der Link:
http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/43/67/lang,de/

Bei Bedarf einfach kurz melden.

Viele Grüße

B1k86-DL


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Oktober 2010)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> spät (zu spät ?) soll jetzt die Nachrüstung einer C7-Steuerung mit einer
> Speicherkarte erfolgen. Problem: mehr als 512kB verkraftet das Gerät ja wohl nicht.



Hallo,

wie groß muss sie den sein?

Hier gibt es die Bestellnummern
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/18483013

und damit mal googeln:

http://www.luconda.com/artikeldetails/27/24/22/9393585B-3-Siemens-6ES7953-8LG11-0AA0.html

http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...6ES7953-8LG11-0AA0+&_sacat=See-All-Categories

http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-6ES7953-...t=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item3f02327405

Gebrauchteile-Dealer müssten sowas noch haben.


----------



## PeterEF (7 Oktober 2010)

Danke die Herren, aber wegen einer 0815-MMC hätte ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht, obigen Beitrag zu verfassen.

Es geht um eine Memory Card für eine

*=> C7-633 <=*

(6ES7633-2BF02-0AE3)
dahinein kommen Karten im altertümlichen PCMCIA-Format.

Also, hat jemand sowas noch in der Grabbelkiste und kann damit meiner Kundschaft eine kleine Freude bereiten?

Folgende Bestellnr. sollte eine passende Karte beschreiben:  6ES7951-0KJ00-0AA0


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich hatte das hier in Erinnerung: 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=211551&postcount=2

Du hast dann wohl eine andere oder ältere Ausführung, oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Oktober 2010)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Folgende Bestellnr. sollte eine passende Karte beschreiben:  6ES7951-0KJ00-0AA0



Die gibt es baugleich bei Helmholz:

http://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,18_19_20.html?p_id=51


----------



## C7633 (7 Oktober 2010)

also ich funktioniere auch ohne memory card 

gruss

c7633


----------



## PeterEF (7 Oktober 2010)

C7633 schrieb:


> also ich funktioniere auch ohne memory card
> 
> gruss
> 
> c7633



Zur Vermeidung weiterer sinnfreier Beiträge schlage ich hiermit sofortiges Urlöschen vor.... :sw6:


----------

